# Ferrari 512M & Porsche 917 variations



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time posting to this forum.. I've been lurking awhile, just felt I have not had much to add to your insiteful discussions. I live in Tampa, FL and recently started to re-collect and play with HO slotcars from my childhood. Unfortunately I have no source for collecting other then Ebay since none of the local hobby shops have car slotcars. Anyways.. reason for my post:

Has anyone seen or know anything about these 2 cars, I've never seen these variations before.. and they were both on G-Plus chassis. I imagine they were an international set? Maybe Mexican release? Maybe who has a beers guide can give me some info. The only guide I have "The 1993 H.O. Scale - Price Reference" didn't have them listed.

Red/Black/Silver Ferrari 512M #5









Yellow/Red Porsche 917 #9









Sorry the pictures aren't better.

I'm really kicking my self for not getting them.. even though, I bid way more then I could afford... and got sniped at the last second. Wife would have killed me had I won!  (Might have been worth it?)


Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Welcome!

'doba


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Can't see the pics.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

aelancaster said:


> Can't see the pics.


Hmm.. How about this? 

Red/Black/Silver Ferrari 512M #5
<link removed - see pictures above>

Yellow/Red Porsche 917 #9
<link removed - see pictures above>

-robbie


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmm... I see the problem now. You can tell I'm a noob at this.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*How about*

Still can't see...
Requires a log in...
Why don't you upload the pictures to your photo album in Hobby Talk?
Then link from there...
Scott


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks.. Should be fixed now. I'll do that if still doesn't work. 

-robbie


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Doh.. I give up!  I'll post them on the photo album. 
Thanks.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Okay.. done? Can anyone else see them? They must have been cached in my browser before.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Excellent!
Who was selling them?


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not sure.. Here was the Ebay listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:11&Item=150150609269


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That was a great deal for $127.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I would have to say those are custom paint jobs. I've been hunting Ferrari and Porsche on ebay for a long time and never saw those schemes, especially with those decals. But they are nice jobs. I was watching that auction but the bidding went way beyond what I was willing to give for those two. And since they were the only two I was interested in I let it go.


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

I agree with MAYHEM the two cars in question are most likely customized. Those two molds were usually cast in the same color as the body. Gulf Blue, red, dark blue etc..
They also had numbers that were painted on. The rondels and numbers look to be decals. The one picture showing the underside of the bodies shows give me the impression that the Ferrari had lots of extra paint on the inside. In fact they look to be bodies that had the tiny light bulbs inside. My Ferrari 512m has flat black paint over the clear glass of the drivers area and the overspray extends to the vert rear under the part of the body where the engine would be. The one in the picture looks to be painted red. The underside of the Porsche 917 body in this auction looks to be white or some other very light color NOT yellow like the body.

I also agree, they are worthy of getting based on these photos.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Welcome ! !*



roffutt said:


> felt I have not had much to add to your insiteful discussions.


Roff... Don't ever feel you don't have anything to add. Your words hold as much weight as anybody's. Post a pic or two... throw in your 2 cents any old time. :dude: Nuther Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Roff... Don't ever feel you don't have anything to add. Your words hold as much weight as anybody's. Post a pic or two... throw in your 2 cents any old time. :dude: Nuther Dave


Ditto that!

Heck, i think my 100th post was "So what's a T-Jet Anyway?" And you are already picking out nuggets from 'bay bids. Spill your guts - you have stuff to offer I am sure!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome Roff, What the other guys said! The beauty of this place is that everyone brings something. 

Please post up! Ask questions! ... and remember to bring your slot cars!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome Roff. I haven't seen those colors either, but the Mexican "lili ledy" cars are always suprising me. Bob Beers book does not list any of the Mexican cars.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks every one for the warm welcome.. I still want to think (maybe wishing) that these are not custom. I have not seen any other customs sold by this seller. Based on the seller rating.. I'm thinking he's a third party because he sells such a varirty of items. I guess it could not hurt to ask the seller anyways. 

I have a ton of slot car questions and mostly ideas that are not part of this topic.. so I'll save them for another day.  


Thansk again,
robbie

P.S. I love the nickname! "roff" sounds like the crime dog, McRuff?!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A BIG Welcome Roff!!*

Welcome to the board Roff! I link my pictures off of photobucket.com and it is free....All you have to do is upload pics at Photobucket from your documents and then copy the bottom code below your picture you just uploaded....If you have any questions feel free to ask....Free!










I call this my future Ferrsche511L...gonna be a while but, someday!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks.. I tried to use the free space my service provider gives.. turns out you cannot view images unless the "reffering url" is from the same domain. So it would work if I create a web page.. and link to the page, just not the images them self. Lesson learned.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Roff-

Sorry to say, these are custom paint schemes.....decals can all be found on a vintage Autoworld sponcer/number sheet.

BTW......Welcome back!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Ahh... darn, knew it was too good to be true. 

Thanks for the info. It might just inspire me to create my own custom someday. 

-roff


----------

